# Brake lights wont turn off after button replaced



## Odb718 (Nov 23, 2011)

My brake lights were on over night. The rubber button broke into pieces and I didnt notice. Needless to say the battery died and it got me poking around the car. 
I found this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/68512-stop-lights-wont-turn-off.html 
and noticed the rubber pieces on the floor mat. I've trickle charged the battery and I replaced the part just now. The brake lights still remain on. I hear the switch activate when I press and let off the brake. 

The back right tail light is out. This is pretty new, I'm not sure if it's related or not.
The taillights do not seem to get brighter as I press the brake in.

Does anyone have an idea as to what the problem may be?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If you tail light/brake light is a dual filament bulb, try replacing the bulb.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may very well have an issue with the tail lamps, BUT, if you have power to the brake lamp circuit at the tail lamps when you are not depressing the brakes, you need to go back to the brake switch at the brake pedal and confirm the switch is working AND properly adjusted.


----------



## Odb718 (Nov 23, 2011)

So I've started to knock around again. When I press the switch myself I can hear clicks in two places. At the switch and inside the emergency brake handle. The lights wont go out. I disconnected the switch and the lights stay on also. 
I'm thinking it might just be the bulb in the back right tail light. 

If the problem is in fact that bulb, and I disconnect it, that should stop the problem and the center and left lights should work properly right?

----

Ok well I've pulled the bulb and I've pulled the switch with the lights staying on. I then pulled the fuse and the lights turn off. I'm going to try to replace the bulb first. See if that works. Then replace the switch. and if that doesnt work I guess I'll have to take it to a shop.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Power to the tail lamps comes from two places: the brake switch and the combination switch (light switch). With the brake switch disconnected, you could only get power to the center mounted stop lamp (1) if the combination switch was turned "on" AND a tail lamp bulb was shorting the circuits or (2) somewhere there's a short to power in the brake lamp circuit.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It also sounds like you have a short somewhere also, possibly in the actual bulb socket of the light assembly. Check the wiring around the assembly and bulb socket when you change it out.


----------



## Odb718 (Nov 23, 2011)

Long story short, I'm an idiot when it comes to cars. 
Apparently the cruse control switch is located to the left of the brake light switch. 
Unbeknownst to me BOTH rubber stoppers where missing. 

The entire time I thought I was dealing with the brakes I was messing with the cruise switch. After destroying the cruse control switch to get it to unscrew I noticed the brake switch. Then I found the rubber button was missing. As soon as I replaced it everything worked fine. (except the cruse control)

Note, the Nissan dealer wanted $15 for the brake switch and $36 for the cruse control switch. They're near identical except the contacts are different size. I plan on buying the entire rig for the brake lights and rewiring them to the cruse control.


----------

